# Kitten eye color change



## gypsycat25 (Jun 6, 2017)

When did your kitten's eye color change to its permanent color?

Marshy is about 12 weeks old (not exact) and I began noticing his sage green eyes gaining a slight orange/copper tint a few days ago (my husband said he could see it for at least a week or so before). And now today, his eyes are COMPLETELY orange. They aren't a strong orange/copper color, as they seem to still be transitioning. 

The complete eye color change literally happened overnight. Is it normal for a Persian's eye color to change so late in their development? The internet seems to disagree with what is clearly fact for my little kitten.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like normal color change to me, as most kittens start out with blue, and then they change about the time your cats eyes changed. My first purebred was an odd-eyed white Manx, and when I got him at 14 wks., he had an orange and a blue eye.


----------

